# Wood Furnace needs loving home



## MoVikingSheep (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi, we have a US Stove Hotblast 1300 that needs a home. It runs great. It's in our greenhouse. We are moving for read school. We live 40 miles outside Joplin, Missouri.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

What read school?


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Forcast said:


> What read school?


They mean Reeds Missouri. It is just East of Joplin.

Dave


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Is that a wood furnace? Inside/outside?

Mon


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

frogmammy said:


> Is that a wood furnace? Inside/outside?
> 
> Mon


Looks like inside Wood.

https://www.amazon.com/US-Stove-1300-Hotblast-Furnace/dp/B0015Q4KFE

big rockpile


----------

